

Restart Fund to acquihire "any" YC, 500S, or TS company - gaoprea
http://www.restartfund.com

======
ezl
Love the blue screen of death.

This is a fantastic idea, not only for Twice to acquire, but big incubators
and vc funds to acquire talent for their portfolio companies.

~~~
gaoprea
Pretty expensive hiring bonus.

